# 12 month male aggressive bursts (- when afraid?)



## alenning (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I have seen there are several questions on aggression on the forum, but I am specifically after methods to train away aggression caused by fear.

Our vizla male, Slater, has just turned 12 months. As we don't yet have children, he has taken that on role like a champ - and I believe - given us a good year of training for when the first two-legged one arrives. I believe we have been through every stage of typical Vizsla puppy behaviour, including the early-teeth biting, three/four month obstinacy, the erratic bursts of cracy energy from 19pm to 22pm, the tearing down the wall paper, the eating the sofa phase, and the list goes on... It seems like as soon as we are celebrating one victory, Slater delights us with a new "phase"

Now we are starting to see the hormones kicking in. Slater has been a very well tempered dog, socializing fine with other dogs and with people. However, more recently he has had some bursts of aggression towards certain dogs and some people. In most cases the other dog may have barked first, and Slater completely looses it. I hold him on a very close leash and correct him, but I can only calm him down when he is led away from the other dog. Most recently, with my wife walking him, he started nibbing hard (biting but controlled) at my wife´s arm when she tried to constrain him. These sudden bursts of aggression / barking can also occur with some people; usually people wearing a motorbike helmets, carrying trolleys and sometimes homeless (living in Rio that is unfortunately a very real part of the landscape).

To me it seems like he goes nuts when he senses aggression or fear in another animal or person. I would like to understand how worried we should be and how to address this. 

Our veterinary and our trainer is recommending to neuter him, but I would like to avoid that if this is a question of training. 

Thanks in advance for insight and advice

Kelly, Adrian & Slater


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

A couple of thoughts. When a dog is on a leash, particularly when the leash is pulled up short, they feel particularly vulnerable (given their freedom of movement is constrained) and the opportunity for them to give the "social cues" that dogs go through to ward of aggression is greatly reduced, so barking snapping is often a direct result. Further, dogs also read the owner's tension.

If you need to be on a lead there is nothing wrong with spinning away. 

Is the dog "aggressive" off lead, or only when leashed?

Two, while it might seem counterintuitive, I generally praise my dog when he barks at people who look odd or threatening, and then quickly let him know it is OK. This respects that he is doing important "work" (that is using his instincts to protect his family) while then giving assurance that all is well. This IMO is better than reprimanding the dog.

Lastly, don't let them talk you into neutering. That is a very drastic reaction that won't fix a "training" problem. 

All the best,

Bill


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

There are some good ideas here. http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/preventing-dog-bites-stop-dog-aggression-before-it-starts

Do you have friends with or without dogs that would be willing to spend 10-20 minutes a few times a week to help train? It's a lot easier to train when you're in control of as many of the variables as possible. I'd set up quick, low pressure scenarios where the person or person +dog are a good distance away at first, beyond the point that would normally get a reaction from Slater. Praise an alternate behavior however brief, a head turn toward you is one example and then remove the pressure by turning and walking away from them. 

Read the article above and google more videos and articles about classical counterconditioning.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html

A post I made on redbirddog when Bailey was going through that period.

Ah, teenage hormones. Try and keep him intact until 18 months so his growth plates can finish moving. He will be a healthier dog.

If you don't neuter him at all that is better, but each of us have our own lifestyles.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/poor-city-dogs.html

The above post was regarding how hunting dogs may not fit easily in the local dog park pack.

Happy trails,

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

? aggression or protection - a well bred V - male - female - neutered or not - is a ALPHA dog - get another Vet - neutering a 1yr old pup is not the answer - YOU have 2 V the leader of the pack - our pups sense fear in us before we do - so great advice pointed above - in a controlled environment - put the pup in situations that YOU control and correct the pup that they know - at your side or in the field - YOU are in control ! and the pup just has your BACK !!


----------



## G. Shepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

alenning said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have seen there are several questions on aggression on the forum, but I am specifically after methods to train away aggression caused by fear.
> 
> ...


Testosterone peaks at 10 months of age in male dogs. Your vet and trainer are right. Please neuter the boy. Fear based aggression needs a lot of time and training. and experience How well socialized was he between 8-18 weeks of age? Do others in his litter, and/or the breeder in general, have fear based aggression problems. He will need a lot of socialization and positive experiences with calm, easy going dogs. You might want to look up BAT training (Behavioral Adjustment Training). It works well and is all positive. I would be very protective of your wife at this point. Having her get bit at this point is not good.

Can you call him away from environmental stimuli that he is less reactive to? I would choose a stimulus that you have control over (say, a barking dog in his back yard) and work him from far away, working slowly and using clicker training to have him offer to turn his head away from the stimulus in order to look up at you, then click and treat. 

You need a good trainer who has a good background in this kind of behavioral modification. Check carefully before you choose one.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The oringal post is 4 years old.


----------

